# Marking reamers



## GailInNM (Jun 29, 2008)

Many of my reamers are quite old. Although I take care of them, the engraved sizes have faded and my eyes have gotten worse so the sizes are hard to see. So I periodically get out the magnifier and micrometer and mark them with a Sharpie marker. Next year the marking has worn off from handling and cutting oils and I repeat the process. 

Now my procedure is to clean the shank where I am going to mark with acetone or other degreaser and mark as before with an industrial Sharpie that I found at the office supply store. Same as a regular Sharpie, but it is a little more permanent around oil. Then I cover the mark with clear heat shrink tubing. It would be rare that the tubing would get in the way of using the reamer as the shanks are quite long. Shrink the with a hot air gun. If you ever do need to change or remove it, the tubing can be cut off. Next time around I am going to add a short band of colored heat shrink next to the mark with red indicating it is an oversize reamer and blue indicating an under size reamer and black or no band for an correct reamer. 

Edit: Another thought. Print the size on a slip of paper and put that under the heat shrink. Probably be more legible than writing directly on the shank.


----------



## Mcgyver (Jun 29, 2008)

you're not the only whose eyes aren't what they once were, I dialed in the thread thinking it said making reamers, saw some pretty pro looking reamers and thought, wow, this guys good ;D 

good tip on the heat shinkable tubing


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

That is a great tip!

Eric


----------



## GailInNM (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Eric. Note the edit in the post. 

Mcgyver, I made a couple of special reamers a long time ago. They are not really that hard to make, but with price of import ones as low as it is, I would just modify one of them that was close if I needed an unavailable special. Of course a commercial shop would just sent out to have one made as the modern CNC grinders will spit out anything you want. Was not always that way however.
Gail


----------

